# Claiborne damn report



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Went up to the dam to day to try and find some big wintering cats, but there where no shad to be found, all we had was some shrimp and worms so we just caught a few smalls ones, with two big hook ups that came loose(NO BAIT) it sucked, i had high hopes of plentiful shad for big cats..Any one got any idea when the shad start to congregate around the dam


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

never mind i found out:whistling:


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

CatHunter said:


> never mind i found out:whistling:


Well?????Let us know too. Haven't fished the dam in years so I can't remember.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

4:37am on my way back to Claiborne for some revenge :yes:


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Go get'em!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Failed again, no bait no bite waters to gold 45 degrees talked to some locals and they said come back in the spring so i guess thats just what ill have to do:hurt:


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Been fishing that river my whole life. Got to fish it when the waters moving. The colder the better. My best catches have come in the december to february range. They seem to bunch up when the water gets that cold. I guess it's like any fishing good and bad days.


----------

